# New kitten (my bettas aren't impressed)!



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

This is my new kitten Pebble :smile2: He's 3 months old and the first cat I've had in around 10 years (student life/moving country/renting prevented me before this). He's enjoying watching Frost and Nebula in their tanks but I don't think they are too impressed!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Awww! He's adorable!! Especially that second photo oh my goodnesssss! Ugggh I wish I could get a kitten! Sadly my mom wont let me because we already have 2 cats lol! But he's so cute! You should create a Journal for him so we can see this little guy grow!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He's too cute ^^ kittens are wonderful, my favorite still does her "mommy I'm here" call for me ^^ and she's 2!

I'm not impressed with one of my other kitties right now, she's in heat ( I know " fix her") and loves getting in our faces. So much so she's jumped up trying to land on top of the newly set up grow out tank that has no lid x.x TWICE! No babies are in the tank yet thankfully, and she hasn't soaked herself ...yet


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cuuuuteee! <3 We "had" two kittens, who are now 2 1/2 and 3 years. They still have the mindset of a week-old kitten with its eyes open for the first time.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Awe! I want a kitten but currently my landlady is a pain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww he looks like a little cuddle muffin in that second one! <3


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Just thought I should post a quick update on Pebble 🙂 he's doing really well. I picked him up this weekend after he had a 2 week stay at a small private cat boarding place that a lovely lady runs from her home. I'm told he had a grand old time playing with the other cats/kittens, I think he liked it so much that he's finding being a lone cat a bit boring now! Unfortunately I can't really afford a second cat at the moment as we're saving for our wedding/honeymoon, so he'll have to suck it up! That said, there are many solo cats out there that are perfectly happy.

He's been very smoochy these last couple of days! Here he is 2 weeks ago and today:



















Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ahh I'm dying from the cuteness! X_X


----------

